# Shelby?



## Hart Beat Music (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi there, brand new to this forum !

We have a guitar.... on the headstock it reads Shelby. That is about all I can see on it as far as markings go. Does anyone know anything about the name Shelby ? I have searched and searched the internet but came up with nothing except the new Shelby GT Stratocaster guitar...this one is definately vintage. We don't have pics yet but hopefully later today we can get some to upload.

Any help would be so appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

could ya post a pic...???...

i couldn't find it here...

http://www.jedistar.com/jedistar_vintage_guitar_dating_s1.htm

is this it..???










i found it here...there is a link to "mean street guitars" there too...

http://www.jedistar.com/guitars based on cars.htm


----------



## Hart Beat Music (Nov 7, 2009)

I will have pics up in an hour or so...but the pic you posted doesn't resemble at all. Stay tuned...the camera is on the way.


----------



## Hart Beat Music (Nov 7, 2009)

http://i888.photobucket.com/albums/ac88/hartbeatmusic/100_1265.jpg
http://i888.photobucket.com/albums/ac88/hartbeatmusic/100_1266.jpg
http://i888.photobucket.com/albums/ac88/hartbeatmusic/100_1267.jpg
http://i888.photobucket.com/albums/ac88/hartbeatmusic/100_1268.jpg
http://i888.photobucket.com/albums/ac88/hartbeatmusic/100_1269.jpg
http://i888.photobucket.com/albums/ac88/hartbeatmusic/100_1270.jpg


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

What you most likely have there is a 70's MIJ (made in Japan) Les Paul copy, that could have been made at any number of factories in Japan, and could be virtually identical to, if not identical to, a large number of other guitars with other brand names on the headstock.

At that time Japanese factories would produce various models of guitars and slap various brand names on them at the request of various distributors who would sell them to a variety of sources.

Some brand names would be used for specific markets, but would be identical to other guitars with a different brand name.

It may not be possible to be much more specific than that, as they didn't keep great records of them. At best you may be able to find "Shelby" was a brand name used for the Canadian market or the US market, or wherever.

You may have a decent that's good for learning on, and for having fun, and you wouldn't have to worry about ruining any collector's value if you were to mod it (Most commonly that would be different pickups and maybe machine heads.

There is a website for Matsumoku produced guitars and basses.
They were one of the factories involved in 70's MIJ guitars.
I don't know if yours would be a Matsumoku or not, but someone there might know. They have a forum there as well.

The Guitar Gallery

Maybe none of this applies, but chances are at least some of what I've posted does, and there's a chance that's all you'll ever be able to find out about it.

But, bottom line-do you like the guitar and enjoy playing it?
If so, great!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

holy toledo...i had one almost identical...i think it was an "el degas" or an "aria"...it had the same maple neck with black painted position markers...










this one is a 1976 aria from here...

http://www.mylespaul.com/forums/other-les-pauls/5600-show-us-your-mij-les-pauls-17.html


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Aria was the main brand of Matsumoku, but there were other factories that made the same ones--still check out the Matsumoku site, and other links, maybe they'll pan out, maybe not.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It looks a lot like a Northern, without the maple leaf inlays.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> It looks a lot like a Northern, without the maple leaf inlays.



That is what I thought also.

Dave


----------



## Hart Beat Music (Nov 7, 2009)

jimihendrix said:


> holy toledo...i had one almost identical...i think it was an "el degas" or an "aria"...it had the same maple neck with black painted position markers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help  They do look alot alike ! Does the weight of the guitar mean anything ? This one is HEAVY !


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

yours could be higher quality...mine felt like it was made outta plywood...it was light as a feather...


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

i don't know anything about those guitars. 
i thought you were talking about one of these...
Shelby Cobra 40th anniversary custom built guitar.
Carroll Shelby's autograph is on the pickguard.
i have this one built in 2002. only 50 made, this is #49.


----------



## michelj (Mar 24, 2007)

six-string said:


> i don't know anything about those guitars.
> i thought you were talking about one of these...
> Shelby Cobra 40th anniversary custom built guitar.
> Carroll Shelby's autograph is on the pickguard.
> i have this one built in 2002. only 50 made, this is #49.


Great looking guitar! That's what I thought the reference to Shelby was all about.


----------

